# OFA results are in!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Fonzie vom Johnson-Haus, OFA Good Hips / Normal Elbows!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful...as always what great pictures...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great news and pictures!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Great news!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Great to hear!


----------

